# Audio frog GS690



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Has anyone listened to these yet? would like to read a review on these or any other component 6x9's besides the Image dynamic set. or better yet a nice 6x9 round up would be even better since so many cars now use this size up front.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm in the same boat.

These look interesting as well

Morel Tempo Ultra 692










handles up to 140 watts RMS (250 watts peak power)
frequency response: 35-22,000 Hz
sensitivity: 92 dB at 2.83 V
woofer mounting depth: 3-7/16"

Kickers look not bad for their price point

Kicker 43CSS694









6"x9" polypropylene woofers with polyester foam surrounds
3/4" titanium dome tweeters
external crossover network with 3 tweeter levels (0, +3, +6 dB)
handles up to 150 watts RMS (450 watts peak power)
frequency response: 30-21,000 Hz
sensitivity: 90 dB
top-mount depth: 3-3/16"


These are probably not bad

CDT HD-690COM









Frequency response: 30Hz-20,000Hz
Power handling: 200WRMS HPF 100Hz
Impedance: 4 ohms
Sensitivity: 90.7dB


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't think the Audiofrog GS690s are even available yet. They are still listed as pre-order on Crutchfield. I would try reaching out to your local dealer if you have one.


----------



## dowheelies (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't believe the GS690 is shipping yet. Not liking the available 6x9's otherwise I decided to try the Stevens Audio MB8's. They sure look up to the task!

Eric


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

AAAAAAA let me add to that nice list of speakers id like to read a review on


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I am searching for a pair of pioneer TS-D6902R just so i play around with them and run them active and mate them to my favorite tweeters. i can either remove the mounted tweeter or just leave it as i will be using a external x-over to by pass the tweeter. I love the mid-bass from these, just wish pioneer had made a set of 6x9 components.


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

Im in the same boat with my Ram.I do like the Pioneers but I dont have eq to run a seperate tweeter which i want to do.Maybe somebody has listen to some of the speakers above and can comment.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

What about the Hybrid Audio offerings?
They have the Imagine and Unity lines in a 6x9.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Will there ever be a GB690?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> What about the Hybrid Audio offerings?
> They have the Imagine and Unity lines in a 6x9.


Interesting, the unity is a stand alone 6x9 dedicated midbase that you then pair with their smaller unity component set for a 3way


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Didn't Andy say there was a midbass specific GS 6x9" coming out?

Edit: Oh nope, it wasn't just a misbass it was this one.



Andy Wehmeyer said:


> We won't have an 8" for doors any time soon, but we will have a GS690 (6x9 woofer) designed for use with a GS10 and a GS610C crossover or in active systems. I'll place an order as soon as I've finished the owner's manual.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Https://www.crutchfield.com/p_898GS690/Audiofrog-GS690.html?search=gs690&skipvs=T


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm very happy with the GS series. Running the GS60 and GS10 with a TWK88. Very smooth and easy to tune. Plenty of solid midbass out of the 60. I'm sure the 690's will be just as good, if not better.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

GS690 is now available at crutchfield. Also see that the Hybrid Audio unity 6x9" is now available in the 2-ohm shallow mount version.


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

Yes, it's now available.


----------



## slain93gsr (Jan 18, 2006)

Is this possible for your set up ? making an adapter for a 6.5 ..


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

slain93gsr said:


> Is this possible for your set up ? making an adapter for a 6.5 ..


But why? When you have a chance to use a bigger cone area like a 6x9, why would you move to a 6.5"? Besides maybe speaker selection?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

manish said:


> Besides maybe speaker selection?


That would be the number 1 reason IMO. Going from ~8 speakers to well over a hundred?


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd do a 8" before I go to a 6.5". You give up so much mid-bass potential. After I ran a pair of sls 8" mid-bass, I can never go back if a 6x9 or 8" is an option. I would love to see a comparison of 6.5" vs a 6x9 from the same brand and series. I suspect the 6x9 would be superior in bass, and beeming if the driver is oriented correctly.


----------



## slain93gsr (Jan 18, 2006)

manish said:


> But why? When you have a chance to use a bigger cone area like a 6x9, why would you move to a 6.5"? Besides maybe speaker selection?


I agree with you
suggestion was based on speaker selection... seemed like you didnt want to wait to be able to get the 6x9 option.. 

I'm all for more cone area and more oomph..


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

AAAAAAA said:


> These are probably not bad
> 
> CDT HD-690COM
> 
> ...


These are one of many possible 6x9 component sets available from their catalog or even via customized packages. A 6x9 woofer with a 2" wide range driver is one possibility, in the regular 3.5" mounting depth or a slimmer 2.87" mounting depth.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone try the gs690’s yet how do they compare to the flagship gb60’s?


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Bump for some reviews


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

will be doing an install with these somewhat soon. will report back.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Can't wait to hear about them. I'm completely satisfied with my ID 6x9s but may have to give these a shot.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Considering a set for my truck for the bottom of a 3-way front once my 8's wear out. Then again, they were so inexpensive ($25 shipped per pair) and perform well for the range given that I'm not sure if I will try something else or just replace them with the same. Biggest advantage I see besides the GS being of higher quality build, is the 6x9 will duct out past the door as it's designed for 6x9's. I'm sure Nick will dog me for not switching though.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> Considering a set for my truck for the bottom of a 3-way front once my 8's wear out. Then again, they were so inexpensive ($25 shipped per pair) and perform well for the range given that I'm not sure if I will try something else or just replace them with the same. Biggest advantage I see besides the GS being of higher quality build, is the 6x9 will duct out past the door as it's designed for 6x9's. I'm sure Nick will dog me for not switching though.


I'm cutting you from my install services again. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> I'm cutting you from my install services again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


That made me lol in my office.:laugh:


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Just placed an order for a set of GS690s from my local dealer yesterday. They will be paired up with a GB25/GB10. Can't wait to see how they sounds. I've heard great things from others that have installed them in Toyotas like mine.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Finally got mine installed. I’m digging them. Definitely have more output than my 6.5’s but I’m pretty surprised by how much the door “enclosure” shapes the response. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

This is the AF 690 vs the Ground Zero 6.5 I was using. The measurements were taken with highpass disabled and no EQ. (I’m using the strictly as a midbass ~80hz-350hz)

Left side..top line is AF











Right side... top line is AF











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Seems to be about a 10db gain in most areas. Wow

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Damn! I wonder how they stack up to the ID 6x9s? I wish I had a temp set or speakers to run Id send you mine for a comparison.


----------



## blnee (Mar 23, 2018)

manish said:


> But why? When you have a chance to use a bigger cone area like a 6x9, why would you move to a 6.5"? Besides maybe speaker selection?


That adapter/enclosure is incredible looking. Don't see many that are worth showing rathering than covering up.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I got mine installed recently and have a Zapco ST-4x SQ bridged to them for 190x2. The install itself is pretty solid. Holy hell the midbass is insane. They took A LOT more eq to whip into shape than the SB17nrx woofers but the AF's are a completely different animal too. I should have taken a screenshot of the before eq. Might actually do that next time I have the rta in there or just get bored. Once I got them whipped into shape they were wonderful. To be honest I think my response looking a lot like Mr. Brumble's measurements has a lot to do with the door "enclosure" and the vehicle itself. I had a lot of the same peaks and dips with the SB17's but to a lesser extent just like in Mr. Brumble's comparison to his 6.5's. I'm running mine 60-2900 and they even sound good with no lowpass and rolling off naturally. I ALMOST don't need a sub now. Will probably take them up to 65 or 70 with the sub at 50 because I think my mid 40's cabin resonance is causing some bloat even with a 24db Butterworth at 60. I know the sub is compensated for that resonance.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Due to the nature of reproducing low frequencies, eq shouldn't really be much different from driver to driver if they belong in the same category (midwoofers in this case) if they are placed in the same install. Maybe changing electronic slopes to get the same rolloff due to different qts, fs, and sd. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## luisc202 (Oct 29, 2013)

I just installed a set in my Tundra to replace my old Image Dynamic CX64's. Now I need to figure out the crossover settings. WOW Initial impressions over my older 6.5" Image Dynamics is Huge .


----------



## luisc202 (Oct 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Bottombunk (Dec 7, 2016)

I had a set of audio frog 6x9 in my jeep doors. It was in a 3 way system with hertz mille up top. I really liked their sound and they suited my purpose well. My main reason at the time was i knew i would get rid of the car eventually and didnt want to modify the door cards.


----------

